# Flea market find ~ '49 Black Phantom



## Nickinator (Sep 14, 2012)

Newest flea market find, resto project not too bad shape~ wrong seat, couple small rust holes in orig tank., rear rack/light very nice, pedals worn.  May already have a buyer, but if interested feel free to PM us. 

Darcie


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

At a flea market??? Boy I hope you know how good you have it there...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 14, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> At a flea market??? Boy I hope you know how good you have it there...




....hmmmm, Bri want another BP? maybe? Hmmm?


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

Darnit... 
....
...
..
.
Yes!


----------



## bike (Sep 14, 2012)

*perfect*

mostly og beach cruiser conditon! it is only og once...


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 14, 2012)

It is sold! (that was fast!)


----------



## Waterland (Sep 14, 2012)

Where are these flea markets where you keep finding this stuff?  PM me with locations!


----------



## oskisan (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad it sold... it looked tempting and all I need is another phantom hanging around, although I wouldn't mind a red one.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 14, 2012)

Waterland said:


> Where are these flea markets where you keep finding this stuff?  PM me with locations!




we're just psychic....or is it psychotic? can't remember....


----------



## frogger1903 (Sep 14, 2012)

Even has a 2 speed kickback hub !


----------



## jd56 (Sep 15, 2012)

Darcie and Nick....amazing finds you guys muster....ain't like that here in my neck of the woods on the East Coast. 
Or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## mruiz (Sep 15, 2012)

That is a nice find.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Who bought this 49?*

Darcie or Nick,
Who bought this bike from you guys?

I was told that these did not come with a multispeed hub? 
Someone enlighten me please.
Is that possibly just a "New World" badged Schwinn added accessory?

I was thinking of switching my new old find to a multispeed rear wheel? 
Am I not on point with the change and will it affect the OG value for a "La Salle" badged Phantom?

New to this Schwinn scene so, no question is or should be considered stupid....and I don't want to be warned of getting busted back to "riding training wheels" status again....lol


----------



## oskisan (Sep 19, 2012)

how much did it sell for? I have one i need to sell our part out and was curious how much someone paid you for it.

thanks
ken




Nickinator said:


> It is sold! (that was fast!)


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry guys, buyer and price paid are confidential. 
JD, not sure about the kickback hub either. If it's incorrect, it was laced onto the S2's. Either way, it's an easy part to sell, we sell them immediately for $50 for just the hub.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 19, 2012)

I was told that the kickback wasn't available till after the 49 production. Not sure when the arrived on the scene....still learning.
I was also told that the number of Licensed dealers before, I think someone said, Goodrich got the exclusive contract, wre able to accessorize as the customer wanted. To include the kickback hub. because my bike didn't have the rear brake caliper bracket, it would never get a 3 speed like SArcher.

I love that rear rack. I wonder if that is a authentic Schwinn rack with the tailight?
Again some may feel these are novice collector questions and they are because I'm a novice to the schwinn world....oh and just about all aspects of the vintage bike collecting knowledgable scene....always learning and sometimes asking the same questions more than once. Slow learner I guess.

I appreciate the confidentuality of the seller and his purchase price too.

You wouldn't have a file picture of the battery tray of that tranlight would you? I think mine is missing a part or two.


----------

